# One reason not to own a car that looks like a cop car...



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

> My 2000 Impala was stolen Sept 5... 2 days later was found by a farmer in the middle of his field.. TOTALY BURNED. The police say my car was stolen because it looks identical to a real police car(Has antennas, all the radios in RX mode only..) by teenagers and used it to grab 47 brand new computers at the local high school.. Did this ever happened to you because you own a "look-like" police car ? On my side thats the last time i'm purchasing an impala or a PI. These are the pics of the car, even the 3.8l engine and transmission was burned, only the gear and metal didn't burn on this car.. bye-bye to my trunk mount cdm1250 vhf and uhf gm300...The only "semi-intact" part is a whelen strobe.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*They'll be a hot time in the old town tonight!!*

Probably some disgruntled teenage Frenchie with an axe to grind against Canada in general did that. Goes to show that trying to look like a sparky will get you "Fired Up" every time. :lol:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Why would anyone want a car that looks like a cop car? That car is UGLY.
Plus wtf is up with putting all kinds of cop radios in the car? Is this that "mall ninja" type of thing?


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Amateur Radio, and scanner for local police / fire ops.

(commercial gear some times out performs ham gear for ham comms)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Why would they have to be in receive mode only?



ExplSgt971 @ Wed 29 Sep said:


> Amateur Radio
> 
> (commercial gear some times out performs ham gear)


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

As to not be able tor transmit on the police freqs, but to tx and rx on the ham bands.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

I've seen that car parked on a certin street on many occassions in East Providence... and thought , wtf? Strobes and RX radios? sounds a lot less like a project car, and a lot more like a trouble car...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Unless he has a hell of a commute from Quebec to East Providence, I don't think it's that's the exact same car, CuriousEMT. I guess Whackerdom knows no boundries 'eh?
Crack me another Molsen 'eh hosehead!


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

I drive around in a cruiser 8 hours a day. Anyone who wants to drive an unmarked, retired cruiser, probably doesnt............. What is wrong with buying a regular vehicle.... there is a very wide variety of them out there............


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

So not only does this idiot buy a Psedo cop car, he spends money to make it look EVEN MORE like a cop car...with all the stalks and the radios, and the wheels that MUST have cost more because you can't even get them that way if you tried.
Truth be told, they should pull that kid (or any other persons) license for trying to be such a wanna be.

A mall ninja with wheels.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Pats246 &amp; SOT_II,

You'd be surprised how many whack-job cops there are out there who drive sparked-out C/V's as their personal driving machines. I know of a couple right here on this board who do, and have all the toys in them as well. No need to drop names, you know who you are. 

Like Pats246 said, I drive one 8 hours a day, my polyester / wool blend pants sticking to the naugahyde seat, making by chestnuts sizzle as they rest on the pleather. Who the hell wants to drop back into the same ride after completing an 8 or 16 hour tour?

Who wants to be flagged down to / from work by some idiot who just got into a fenderbender or worse, is being chased by a maniac with a knife or gun? Not me. Give me the anonymity of my Dodge mini-van, or as it is known around my house, le van petit.


----------



## JohnBarleycorn (Jul 8, 2003)

"You're one of those _whopperheads_, aren't you!?!?!"


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

HousingCop @ Wed September 29 said:


> Unless he has a hell of a commute from Quebec to East Providence, I don't think it's that's the exact same car, CuriousEMT. I guess Whackerdom knows no boundries 'eh?
> Crack me another Molsen 'eh hosehead!


I am POSITIVE it was that car, or an exact replica, from the plate, wheel covers, and antenna's. Im sure it had the Quebec plate. My friend was like "you cant illegally park infront of that cop" I then made a RCMP joke about him chasing me on a horse.... then saw the car on the same street two days later..... parked....

Apparently the guy is a flake, something tells me he doesnt hold a normal job OR vacation or whatever, i'de like to track down the origins of the origional post.....


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

HousingCop @ Wed Sep 29 said:


> Give me the anonymity of my Dodge mini-van, or as it is known around my house, le van petit.


 What? No rust colored 75 Buick Regal parked in the driveway??


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Nope, rusty 94 Chevy with 100,000+ miles on her. No sparky car for me thanks. Seen too many of them Wackers across from the old Doughboy in Eddie Everett Sq. for my liking.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Isn't there a law against people driving look alike cruisers? I mean c'mon, this is Mass, theres laws about everything else? In my college, theres this kid who drives a late model Caprice Classic... looks EXACTLY like an unmarked car and even has a cage in the back! Got the cop hubcaps, and spotlight too. When i get sworn in, i think i'd find a reason to pull these people over. When someone see's a cage, there gonna think its a cop... sounds like impersonation of a LE officer to me... :roll:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey matt have you been seeing the broke ass wannabe in downtown Danvers? It is a old MSP caprice,still has the push bar and siren,spotlight and about 90 antennas on the back. It is usually parking near the village food mart and Masonic hall. I have seen this guy with about 4 parking tickets over the summer cause he parks " cruiser style"..........but obviously parking enforcement see's right through this clown. :twisted:
Reminds me of the whacker from Wolfeboro and his creamsicle light bar on his "state police car"


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The only thing close to a CV I would think of driving off duty......


----------



## bpd145 (Dec 1, 2002)

Too bad they killed the Merc off for 2005. That engine was slated as an option for the '05' cruisers but I don't see too many departments forking over the bucks for extra horse power, if it does become available.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

Why would you have strobes in your personal vehicle?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Gil @ Sat Oct 02 said:


> The only thing close to a CV I would think of driving off duty......


I second that... But, have you seen the Ford CV BlackHawks? Sweet!!!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

woody08 @ Sun Oct 03 said:


> Why would you have strobes in your personal vehicle?


In Vermont, cops have jurisdiction statewide, so having light in a PV would be fine. I know a part time cop from Ludlow and he had strobes in his 02 Dodge Stratus b/c he was on call most of the time.


----------



## sp3 (Jul 25, 2004)

Hmm that guy is a Tad extreme, but not to cause a riot, I have 3 friends all drive post 98 p71's personally I think there reat cars (well I drive a minivan).. I do agree that the whole 20 antenna and strobes is way to extreme, but is there really anything with someone buying a p71? I mean in all seriousness its not that hard to obtian a factory damaged one, that was driven by a non LEO and just swap out the police grill and make it look like a regular crovn vic, cuz I want a RWD V8 its a really good car , and that seems like the best option... If i were to get one i'd be sure to make it look non p-71 no antenna, or the like, hell if i could i would change the tires... Or would this be stupid and would i get pulled over every 20 min? (please dont kill me im just a wanna be, but not an impersonator)
Edit: And Gil if I could afford a Merc if I could find one I would deff buy it.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

UMMMM....there is no cop in LUDLOW that has a dodge stratus! There is a wannabee ems person that runs full undercover red and clear strobes! He worked dispatch part-time and that was it. I actually set his car up too with the lights and siren. Good money :lol: Ludlow is my hometown. Also, a lot of cops up here are ff's &amp; Ems, so many run blue's instead of red lights in the event that we are called out for any service. there are few departments up here with more than one officer on at a time, so everyone in sense is oncall 24/7 for their pd's.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

m613 @ Sun Oct 03 said:


> UMMMM....there is no cop in LUDLOW that has a dodge stratus! There is a wannabee ems person that runs full undercover red and clear strobes! He worked dispatch part-time and that was it. I actually set his car up too with the lights and siren. Good money :lol: Ludlow is my hometown. Also, a lot of cops up here are ff's & Ems, so many run blue's instead of red lights in the event that we are called out for any service. there are few departments up here with more than one officer on at a time, so everyone in sense is oncall 24/7 for their pd's.


Hmmm.. thats interesting.. i actually work with this guy now, he's a registered nurse, but told me he was a part time cop in Ludlow, VT. I guess he just quit and took out the stobes but i remember asking him if he was a volunteer firefighter cuz i didn't see blue lights, but he DID tell me he was a part time officer. Its a late model, black Stratus.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I think those Mercury Marauders look pretty badass. I wouldnt risk poking a hole in any part of it for an antenna or othewise "donkifying" characteristic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

EMcNeice @ Sun Oct 03 said:


> woody08 @ Sun Oct 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would you have strobes in your personal vehicle?
> ...


Would you feel comfortable pulling over for someone with regular strobes? Jeeze, I could in a sense put those in my car and pull people over. False sense of security.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I would never put strobes in a personal vehicle, except maybe some better flashers in the back, since regualr hazard lights don't cut it at night, (and i can prove it). I was in a bad accident on the highway, Rt. 24 north last year, long story, but i am certain that if i had a better emergency flasher setup for the back lights, it would have prevented the 4th vehicle from hitting the overturned car in the middle lane, and maybe the 18 wheeler would have slowed down a bit. 

If a dept wants you to be on call, they should let you take home your cruiser.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

We are allowed to pull someone over in our personal vehicles if need be. We are covered under the town's insurance policy for doing so. However, it's not the brightest idea to do, as yes it could give a false impression. The use of lights here is for emergency purposes, call outs. I've responded lots of times from him at 0-dark-30 to alarms, having to use my personal vehicle as I was on call. Yes, there are departments that don't run 24/7. I have also used my vehicle at accidents scenes, etc. See, like i said before, and before, here in VT police officer's have jurisdiction through out the state for all state laws (MV included). By statute we are also "on-duty" all the time. Quite a few are also on fire departments and ems squads. To have a single little dash light, mostly during the winter with traffic is not worth the time. You need lights &amp; sirens.

Take home cruiser! HA! thats a good one. Most places up here can't afford to buy new vehicles every year, let alone maybe every 4. Every place I have worked, you are at the wimb of the PD, meaning on oncall status all the time. The difference is in like Burlington, or Rutland City where they have numerous officers on.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Take home cruiser! HA! thats a good one. Most places up here can't afford to buy new vehicles every year, let alone maybe every 4. Every place I have worked, you are at the wimb of the PD, meaning on oncall status all the time. The difference is in like Burlington, or Rutland City where they have numerous officers on.[/quote]

Hence why i am applying for Burlington only. At least the VSP let their troopers take cars home. If i were on a dept under those on call circumstances though, I would setup my car with all the goodies b/c ya really don't have much of a choice if your going to be taking calls with it. If i get on BPD, i would probably at least get some stobes to increase front and especially rear visibility if i needed to pull over or respond to an emergency off duty. I would hate for me or someone else to get creamed by a Kenworth going 80mph because my rinky dink hazard flashers didn't suffice. Traffic flashers for the taillights and some galls rear deck lights would work out just fine.


----------



## sp3 (Jul 25, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6227&item=2492523465&rd=1

All I can say is wow what a moron....


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

XX XX XX.


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

I wonder if this is a LEO, as you have to have signed authorization to buy police package period. What a FLAME!!!


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Well, that isn't a p71, its a p74. He just got the [email protected]$$ wheel covers, he put strobe lights in the front corner lights, and this has a floor-shifter... 
So basicaly he got dark tint, swaped out the grille, and looks like a fool..... 
If you're going to do something, do it right and get a p71, so at least he's a fool in perfection....


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 1153 (Oct 2, 2004)

He's right about one things though you'll never have to sit in traffic again...Picture this traffic backed up for miles, a flick of the two switches and your strobes light up, your flying down the breakdown lane, everyone moving out of your way. Your laughing saying look at all the dopes waiting stuck here. Then you see why there is a traffic jam, there's an accident ahead, the cop at the scene flags you down thinking you're responding to his call to help with traffic, you get out, the real cop seeing you not a cop but an "insult to morons" :lol: gives you a complimentary biff or five, locks you up for reckless driving,impersonating a LE, equipment violations(tint,strobes,etc) ,speeding,traveling in the break down lane,suspends your license as an immediate threat and has your wanna-be car impounded. Because of your previous OUI you're now certified habitual offender. The cop now is laughing see a copy of the ebay ad you bought this car from saying your right you're not sitting in traffic, you're sitting in JAIL!!! :lol: :lol:  :twisted:


----------



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Ludlow hiring... lol?


----------

